

Apple wins design patents for page turning animation and iPad Smart Case - orcadk
http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/11/13/apple-wins-design-patents-for-page-turning-animation-and-ipad-smart-case

======
orcadk
I may get the patent on the smart cover, but I don't get how they could've
been granted a patent on the flip page animation. The patent application is
overly simplistic and clearly covers just the idea/design of the animation,
rather than an actual implementation: [http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
adv.htm&r=1&p=1&f=G&l=50&d=PTXT&S1=\(apple.ASNM.+AND+20121113.PD.\)&OS=an/apple+and+isd/11/13/2012&RS=\(AN/apple+AND+ISD/20121113\))

Furthermore, the web has been flooded with the exact same animation since the
midst of 2004, all implemented in Flash. In the later years, these have also
been implemented in pure HTML: <https://github.com/blasten/turn.js>

Given that Apples patent wasn't filed for until December 2011, I can't see why
it wouldn't be dismissed on the grounds of prior art being publicly available.

